# 82 ZX brake options?



## 200sr20 (Jan 16, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if there are any big brake kits for the 82 and also where I could find aero kits for it?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

200sr20 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any big brake kits for the 82 and also where I could find aero kits for it?


JWT can help you. They are one of the site sponsors.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

200sr20 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any big brake kits for the 82 and also where I could find aero kits for it?



I KNOW THAT WWW.MODERN-MOTORSPORTS.COM IS WORKING ON A BIG BREAK KIT FOR THE ZX... ALSO YOU CAN GO TO WWW.ZCARPARTS.COM FOR A BODY KIT... IMO THEY SELL THE BEST LOOKIN BODY KIT FOR THE CAR... THE SAME ONE I HAVE ON MINE.. THE AERO II BODY KIT


----------

